# Any ideas on what breed/mix this is?



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

Found this puppy on side of road. I am going to take him to vet tomorrow and get him fixed up. He has fleas and worms poor thing. I'm sure the vet will have an idea, but I'm curious to see what anyone here thinks. I'm guessing he's about 2-3 months old from his teeth which aren't all the way through yet. Any ideas on what he could be?? He weighs 10 lbs and has really long skinny legs.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

OMG! It's some sort of hound, perhaps a black/tan coonhound.
I WANT IT! :wub:


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

OH EM GEE I WANT IT TOO!!!

And I agree with msvette2u - definitely has hound.

I somewhat see Dobbie in there, too, possibly....the eye-set is so similar to a Doberman Pinscher's. But I could be wrong. B&T coonhounds and Doberman Pinschers look fairly similar as puppies. But again, definitely hound like she said! The rounded muzzle and ear-set reminds me of hound. 

Seriously, I want.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

No, I claimed it first!!


----------



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

lol! I can see I wasn't the only one who couldn't resist..so cute. My husband wasn't too thrilled since we have two dogs already but he was over it by the next day and playing with him.


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

Looks like an uncropped, undocked Dobie to me. Very pretty.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

He looks like a blk/tan **** hound, or mix of. Have you tried to find its owners? Depending on where you live it doesn't take long to get fleas, and pups get worms. He could be a pet and someone looking for him. You should at least try to find out if he is missing before you go and get him perm. altered. (you didn't say how long you've had him)

Very cute pup!


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

It first photo looks very Doberman like. Only time will tell for sure. So cute. 

Where did you find him?


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I see Dobe. So cute!


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks Dobie to me as well!!


----------



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

This town is really bad about not caring for their pets =(. We don't even have an SPCA or dog shelter set up here. Just a group of people that volunteer to be fosters. There are strays all over the place. I found him along our county road on Friday. We live 3 miles out of town (country) and no one near by us knew anything.We have a local radio station here that comes on every morning at 9 a.m. and people call and advertise things for sell or trade or pets they found or are missing. I'm keeping an ear out on that because I understand..if I lost my dogs, I would be devistated. But I'm going to take him to the vet anyway. Poor little thing has a really itchy behind!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I think I miss understood what you meant by fixed lol. I read a little fast sometimes. I though you mean getting him neutered. Def. take him to the vet and get him feeling better for sure! Id give it a little more time in keeping an ear out and the see about getting him "fixed" and in a good home


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

southernfiction said:


> Looks like an uncropped, undocked Dobie to me. Very pretty.


to me also. His head looks like a dobe to me.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Can't say for sure, but the set of the ears and the length of the puppy ears looks Doberman.
The muzzle does not look so much like the hound pups, but it depends on age as to how much the differences show sometimes. I vote Dobe pup.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I see a Dobe-ish look too. Dobes with ears/tails can look rather houndy. I had a dog that the pound said was a beagle mix but he grew up to be a Dobe mix :O


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I used to have Dobes.(many, many years ago).....he/she looks more Dobie or Dobie X than another breed.
His/her head shape is pretty typical of a Dobe puppy, bone & coat look pretty typical too.
I would think that someone would be missing the pup....but who knows.
Thanks for helping the pup out!


----------



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well I've been putting the word out and listening to the local radio station and haven't heard anything close to the description of this dog. No telling! Like I said we live out in the country where the houses are spread out so I don't know where this little guy wandered from! He is a little bit timid but very sweet and likes to cuddle. He's okay with our two big dogs unless they suprise pounce him. Taking him to the vet today! The worms are driving his behind crazy and he keeps scooting all over the floor. Trying to keep my dogs protected from that. They are on medicine so that should protect them right?? 
I will update and let ya'll know what I find out about the age and breed/mix. Thanks for the input on what ya'll think. I thought doberman immediately too, but I have never seen doberman's in this town! Hunting dogs are more popular here, so the coonhound..maybe. But the ears aren't that big. We'll see!


----------



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is another picture of him I took last night. The head, muzzle, ears and long legs are more visible in this pic.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Now I'm almost seeing a possible bit of terrier in there! The face almost looks like a Manchester Terrier to me in that last picture, haha!

But the more I look at it, the more I'm thinking most definitely a high % of Dobbie - but more than likely NOT a PB Dobe. I'm not sure, just doesn't look pure Doberman Pinscher to me. At least, not from the Dobe pups I've seen and been around. I still say hound mixed in there somewhere.

B&T Coonhound Puppy










Doberman Pinscher Puppy











Manchester Terrier











In fact, the way the ears are trying to flip up I'm thinking more along the lines of Manchester Terrier mix and not so much Dobe. But again, it's hard to tell the size.

What age doe you figure this dog is? I think you already mentioned, I must have missed it. Do you know about how much he weighs?

EDIT: Nevermind! Just re-read the first post. If that's the case, then there's probably not as much Manchester as I though lol. There are a various number of breeds he could be.


----------



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok I've been looking at images on the web comparing dobie and coonhound puppies..they are so similar as little pups! He most likely is a mix of things,but I am leaning more twoards coonhound only because of all of the hunting dogs here. If the vet can't tell..time will!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

It's weird - the more I look at the pictures, the more I wonder about those ears. They don't look to belong to either to me! But that could just be me, haha. I'd have to agree with the coonhound - his body shape just reminds me of one so much. But you're right, they really do look very similar when they're little babies  

So.....are you gonna keep him? He's just too darn cute to pass up on...


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Have you looked up German Pinscher puppies? German Pinscher puppies - Google Search, looks like the one my neighbor has that is a mix herself, and she is so cute too!!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

CelticGlory said:


> Have you looked up German Pinscher puppies? German Pinscher puppies - Google Search, looks like the one my neighbor has that is a mix herself, and she is so cute too!!


 
OH WOW, yeah........I'd now say that there's a good possibility that it could be a mix of this, too! Wow, next you think I might jump on the 'I think it's a boxer!' truck? LOL. Throw another breed out there, I may agree on that, too!

Told you I was bad at judging what's mixed into a breed (and sometimes breeds themselves). I'm embarassed.


----------



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lol no kidding! Too many possiblities..I give up..it's a puppy..it's cute..that's all I know. I don't know yet if we'll keep it..but I would want to make sure it goes to a good home, and as young as I think it is I'll probably wait for it to grow just a bit before I try to find someone who wants him. Don't know yet..he might grow on us too much to give him away. I'm heading to the vet now!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I still see coonhound.


----------



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

It's confirmed! Black and Tan Coonhound..3 months old


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How was it confirmed? You found his owner???


----------



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well..that's what the vet said. He doesn't think it's pb though because of the ears. I'm just going to keep calling the radio station here and see if someone finally claims him, or give him to a good family. Since he's a hunting breed, and we don't hunt..it doesn't make sense for us to keep him.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I don't see any Black and Tan Coonhound in that puppy. Vets can be very wrong about some things. Ever asked one to make a food recommendation? I would take this breed identification with a grain of salt. 

I agree with those that see Dobe. 
Sheilah


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

sit said:


> Vets can be very wrong about some things. Ever asked one to make a food recommendation? I would take this breed identification with a grain of salt.


I think that really depends on the veterinarian, and since the OP stated that this area is known for having a lot of hounds, it wouldn't be very farfetched for the veterinarian to have a good idea about his origin if they were stating hound. I could be wrong, however.

And when it comes to food recommendations, I actually have talked to my veterinarian. They have actually recommended some of the top foods on the market that have been listed on here as well as other sites. So again, I guess it all depends on the veterinarian.

That's not to say that this dog doesn't indeed have some Doberman Pinscher in it, however, but just because the veterinarian said it was a B&T Coonhound and it doesn't look pure coonhound or as close to one as you believe doesn't mean the veterinarian is 100% wrong.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Alexandria610 said:


> So again, I guess it all depends on the veterinarian.
> .


Now that is something I can agree with 100%, since there is such a wide variation in knowledge! Some are very knowledgeable and others not so much. 

But regardless of what this puppy is, I wish the OP all the luck in either finding the original owner, or finding the puppy a new home.
Sheilah


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

sit said:


> Now that is something I can agree with 100%, since there is such a wide variation in knowledge! Some are very knowledgeable and others not so much.
> 
> But regardless of what this puppy is, I wish the OP all the luck in either finding the original owner, or finding the puppy a new home.
> Sheilah


I should consider myself lucky that I found a good one, then 

I agree, too! The pup's too cute - if it doesn't have an original owner, I can't imagine it being too long before it finds a new one


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

If he is a hound you don't have to hunt to own one and keep him happy! My old dog Trouble was a walker hound I took him huntin a few times but he was more concerned with what mama was doing than were the critters were. He was more than happy to be a house dog and chill on the couch or bed. As long as he has enuff exersice and is with there familys they will be happy. The hound fourms I used to belong to had people in NY in appts with coonhounds. They are a lot more family oriented than people think. Trouble was more of a velcro dog than Bella is.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

This is Trouble he's about 8 or 9 here. Taken a few weeks before he got hit by a car  ill NEVER for give my self. He was my heart dog I still cry and its been 3 yrs. Since he passed.







RIP Trouble Bubble.


----------



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

ChristenHolden, do you really have all those animals listed on your posting signature?? I would be so happy lol..but I couldn't get away with that many with my husband..I've hit his limit haha!

Ok so yes, I am still doubtful of the coonhound thing..I think mainly because of the ears. Maybe some other kind of hound in him? There's a lot of different hounds. 

I have called the radio station 3 days in a row now and said that I have found a lost puppy. I did not give the description of it because I didn't want someone to lie to me just because they wanted it. I have had 10 people call me and asked them to describe their missing puppy. None were close to this. I think he may have been dumped =(. 

So I'm pretty sure we are keeping the little guy! We sat on the couch last night watching all 10 lbs of him wrestling with and chasing our GSD, Shelby..it was sooo funny! She has a playful friend now! Our other dog, Duke, isn't crazy about being rowdy so I know Shelby is loving this. Half of the puppy can fit in Shelby's mouth..she is pretty gentle with him despite their size difference though. 

Maybe one day I'll do that DNA test thing and find out..or maybe we'll be able to tell more just as he grows. In a month or so I'll probably post another pic and show ya'll what he looks like and how much he's grown! Watch it be such a change we are all saying, "Oh now I see Greyhound!"


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The DNA testing is seldom worth the money! A purebred GSD came back part Saluki.

Our JackChi in class came back part poodle! These people demanded and got their money back from the company. Unfortunately, at this point in the science, the DNA tests are no way to find out what a dog is.

I think it looks like a B&T coonhound, except for the ears because Dobe pups look like B&Ts except for their Dobie ears!


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I heard that if you put an ad in the lost and found in the paper and no one claims it--it's yours--even if someone comes around at a later date-the dog is yours...this is how we got our first gsd--we had her for months at our flower shop when one day her original owner came in and tried to claim her--however-the law was with us and we had her for many years...good dog but growled and threatened everyone she ever came across!
jan


----------



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh I forgot to post why we are going to keep him instead of finding him another home. 
When I told the kids last night that he was a hunting dog and we don't hunt..they were devistated. They had a rebuttle for everything I said. They have gotten very attached to him in the last 5 days. I think it would be different if the owner came to get him. They'd still be heartbroken but I'd be able to explain it like what if Shelby got lost and someone kept her..it would kill us! But I don't have that reason so far. 
SO the kids decided that if we don't tell the puppy he's a hunting dog, he won't miss it. Oh how childrens minds work! They used Shelby as an example and said that she's a police dog but we haven't told her that, so she's just fine sitting on our couch and playing with us. hahaah! I couldn't really argue with their point! My son said he'll get out the bebe gun and he can help him chase the squirrels. They were not happy with my idea. 

Then my husband, who I expected to agree with me on finding him a home, resorted to quoting, "I'm a hound dog" from "The Fox and the Hound" and thinks he'll be just fine with us. I was shocked because he wasn't too thrilled when I brought him home the other day. But now I am catching him snuggling him and playing with him.


----------



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for telling me on the DNA test thing..$80 is a lot to waste. I guess it doesn't reaaallly matter if you have a good dog, it's a good dog. Just the curiosity.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

LOL your kids answers are the best! You have a smart family 
I dont think I could bring that cutie home and then rehome him (My OH just read that over my shoulder and said "We better not find any puppies then!" ) 
I think you've got a new fur kid.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Yep we sure do own them all. Cats are outside well all but one, we have a old travel trailer set up for him with ac/heat he's mentally challenged and can't be outside. But DH can't stand kitty litter. But all the dogs stay over here. its for sure a 2 person job, DH complains sometimes but when I say ok who do you want to get rid of? He shuts up pretty quick lol. If you have FB add me I have photos of every dogs and most of the cats posted. All are well feed and cared for and veted when needed. Once ur use to it and have a routine its not hard at all


----------

